# [Risolto] Alsamixer non salva le impostazioni

## carlez

Se cambio delle impostazioni in alsamixer, al riavvio successivo vengono tutte perse.

Quale potrebbe essere il problema?   :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by carlez on Sun Apr 11, 2010 9:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *carlez wrote:*   

> Se cambio delle impostazioni in alsamixer, al riavvio successivo vengono tutte perse.
> 
> Quale potrebbe essere il problema?  

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6239968.html?sid=4b635b700c7249333ac3ac8c4b35d025#6239968

il demone di alsamixer non caricato all'avvio?

----------

## Xytovl

Già che ci siamo, bisogna controllare /etc/conf.d/alsasound

```
RESTORE_ON_START="yes"

SAVE_ON_STOP="yes"
```

per registrare i cambiamenti quando si spegne e ripristinarli all'avvio.

----------

## carlez

ok è bastato un:

```
rc-update add alsasound boot
```

e tutto è andato a posto! grazie!   :Wink: 

----------

